# MSI Armor XR580 mining efficiency



## VinS (Dec 16, 2019)

I have problem with efficiency of my 2 video cards. They made same  Mh/s speed pluging both as pluging  just one !
25 Mh/s one
25 Mh/s two
Using claymore miner
How is that possible ?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 16, 2019)

I had no idea people still mined... aren't you losing money? 

Anyway, with the (extremely limited) information given, seems like isn't working at all. What have you done so far to troubleshoot?


----------



## VinS (Dec 16, 2019)

Nothing special i tryed another miners but result is same ! 
I am using ASUS B250 mining expert MoBo  plus this two video cards .
Mobo bios is set op mining mode !Ati drivers are mining drivers witch does not make any driver trouble !
Everything work perfect but i am not getting Mh/s as i should !
I do i appreciate  some help with !Thanks in advance !


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Are you using a cable, what are the room temperatures like? What case are you using. Look at the specs of the cards online by your specific model number, gpu-z bios screen shot


----------



## VinS (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks but i already has maxi Mh/s  25-30 using one video card (MSI XR580)!
Both card has same vbios i flash one by one !
Problem is when i plug sec.video card than i get 12,5 Mh/s per card  witch made 25 but with dubble consumption of electra !
Off course i use only one but as i sea around nobody has such limitation !


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sounds like a software problem with the miner


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 16, 2019)

VinS said:


> Problem is when i plug sec.video card than i get 12,5 Mh/s per card witch made 25 but with dubble consumption of electra !


Ahh, now details come out. Going by your first post we had no idea they split performance in half.


----------



## VinS (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi,
Igot it !
I dissabled with MSI afterburner  - ULPS  !
Now speed is  30.204  +  30.235   !
Nice !
Thanks to everybody !


----------

